# harddrive dma_intr:

## matador

I've had a boot up problem for a while that I need some help to solve. I built a new 2005.0 system witth a new ATA (100) seagate harddrive with ext3 partitions.  Boot up sometimes stalls after setting hdparm with 'all_args="-d1"' set. /var/log/messages gives me following worrying lines:

```

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

```

Dmesg gives me amongst everything:

```

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

```

I have followed https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html untill the first code line on part III. I haven't found any sollution so far to my problem. Reason why I ask before looking for further information is to be able to retern the harddrive within the warranty time. So please help me....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

Please post your 

```
lspci
```

output and your ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support setup from /usr/src/linux/.config

Do you have an 80 core IDE cabe on that drive?

The wire pitch is 1/2 that on the floppy cable.

Are both ends of the cable connected?

If you only have one drive, it must be at the end of the ribbon.

----------

## matador

Thanks for the reply! I've got two hardrives with cable select and the problematic new master drive is on the end of the UDMA 100 cable. Both ends are connected and I can boot every second time or so. 

```

# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 05)

0000:00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 05)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3)

0000:02:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB12LV26 IEEE-1394 Controller (Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

0000:02:09.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

0000:02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

0000:02:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

```

```

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

```

edit: correction copy paste on .config

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

Very few PC motherboards actually support cable select. It also requires a special IDE cable.

You can tell if you have the special cable as it will have a wire cut and about a cm missing, just before the end connector for the last HDD. Please check.

You need to set 

```
# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set 
```

 This allows multiple blocks to be transferred per interrupt and reduces CPU load considerably. It won't stop DMA working though.

----------

## matador

Thanks again neddy for your help!

I've recompiled the kernel with the multi mode and got the same problem. After the 4th reboot I got 

```

/sbin/rc: line 9: /usr/sbin/ptal-init: cannot execute binary file

```

wich I didn't get before. 5th time it started. When it stalls I can hear that the drive is working/searching.

Also I switched to master/slave though my motherboard and cable do support cable select. It always gets stuck when reaching the stage of starting hdparm on the discs, cd and dvd.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

That sounds like bad news, I hope your HDD is still under warranty and your backups, up to date.

```
emerge smartmontools
```

 and look at the drives internal error log.

----------

## matador

I just bought it last week so I don't think it'll be any problem except reinstalling gentoo. I have all info backed up since long time. I'm not sure how to read the log or how to use smartmon but this is what I get:

```

#  smartctl -t short /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF OFFLINE IMMEDIATE AND SELF-TEST SECTION ===

Sending command: "Execute SMART Short self-test routine immediately in off-line mode".

Drive command "Execute SMART Short self-test routine immediately in off-line mode" successful.

Testing has begun.

Please wait 1 minutes for test to complete.

Test will complete after Sun May  1 13:54:55 2005

Use smartctl -X to abort test.

bash-2.05b#  smartctl -a /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST3200822A

Serial Number:    5LJ1FEGP

Firmware Version: 3.01

User Capacity:    200,049,647,616 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Sun May  1 13:56:03 2005 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                 ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 111) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   062   057   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       161695939

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   097   097   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       36

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   070   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       11529058

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       177

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       36

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   036   050   000    Old_age   Always       -       36

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   062   057   000    Old_age   Always       -       161695939

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       177         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       175         -

# 3  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       174         -

# 4  Extended offline    Aborted by host               40%       173         -

# 5  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%       173         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

Nothing stands out apart from the huge numbers in the raw data, which I don't understand.

Are both drives on that IDE cable capable of operting at the same UDMA mode?

The slow one can cause problems for the fast one sometimes.

----------

## matador

They are identical Seagate Baracuda 200Gb, 7200.7, 8Mb drives...

```

# hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3200822A                              

        Serial Number:      5LJ1FEGP

        Firmware Revision:  3.01    

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

        Supported: 6 5 4 3 

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  390721968

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      190782 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      200049 MBytes (200 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

                Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

           *    48-bit Address feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

```

# hdparm -I /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3200822A                              

        Serial Number:      3LJ0XXDV

        Firmware Revision:  3.01    

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

        Supported: 6 5 4 3 

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  390721968

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      190782 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      200049 MBytes (200 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

                Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

           *    48-bit Address feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

so I don't really know what to do since they'll charge me somewhat 35 if the drive is not malfunctioning.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

Both those posts show 

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hda
```

----------

## matador

oops, corrected it now above. 

I also found following worrying thread:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=142248

maybe I should update the kernel... ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

Red Hat run very patched kernels. The lead develpor of ext3 is a RH employee too.

If you can afford to trash your data, there will be a test program on the Seagate site.

If it passes that, you can be reasonably sure the drives are OK. Some of these test programs even print RMA forms, so there is no hassle with returns.

I'm an ext3 user too, and I haven't seen anything like that.

----------

## matador

Hi neddy!

I really appreciate your help. I owe you a whiskey if you pass by Gothenburg, Sweden.

I guess that's the only way to know for sure so I'll give it a try...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

Post your findings - it will be good to know if the drive is dying

----------

## matador

The programs from Seagate that I tried required SCSI, which I don't have so I rebooted back and suddenly the problem seems to be gone!

I have rebooted several times now to make sure that it's not coinsidence. I am very confused now, not only from all the coffee. My guess is that the module didn't quite update or something. The only message that is persisting now is:

```

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds 

```

I don't know if this is anything to worry about.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matador,

Thats OK. Since you have ext3 its safe to ignore. In the days of non-journalled filesystems (ext2), it was tradition to run fsck every so many mounts or every period of time to make sure the filesystem was self consistant. Running fsck on a large partition takes ages. 

The journal allows the same thing to be achieved in seconds, since it keeps track of filesystem transations in progress and can be used to back out incomplete ones in the event of a unclean shutdown.

Thats the repalying journal message you may see on the first startup after a power fail.

----------

## matador

Never say newver...

It's back again. I've rebooted somewhat 15 times and the error message is back again... but it's not stalling anymore.

I guess I'll just have to figure out that Seagate diagnostic program after all...

----------

## matador

I guess it's time for an update. I downloaded the Seatools diagnostics program from the homepage. And believe it or not, the drive passed... I performed a full diagnostic test but no file system check since it only supported FAT and NTFS. The support agent at Seagate told me it only checked if the data had been written correctly within the OS. He also said that the result was pretty much reliable and could be used to rule out a disc failure. 

The computer starts to hang often at the state of running hdparm on discs. I don't know what else could cause this. Bad cd/download of system files or me (not unprobable) forgetting something simple, bad config file or maybe even a bug??

Should I report this then?

----------

## matador

I submitted a bug finally in hope for a sollution that does not include reinstall.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91160

----------

## matador

I think it's solved now. I figured I should take away as many boot processes as possible so I did the following:

* Disabled cups

* Disabled hpoj

* Disabled rdate script

* Changed RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc to no

* Recompiled the kernel from scratch

I'ts been a couple of reboots w/o problems or messages so I hope, I hope this is it. Thanks again for the help neddy!

----------

## matador

After some reboots and adding the list that creates the problem is hpoj and cups...

----------

## matador

I did a 

```

rc-update add cups default

```

and it came back. I just don't understand how cups can result in the following message in /var/log/messages: 

```

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataReequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: CHECK for good STATUS

```

If anyone has some suggestions I'm at all ears otherwise I will continue the chase of the devil  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

```

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

```

set it! maybe it helps..

```

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:                                                                                                             │

If you get this error, try to say Y here:

hda: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: set_multmode: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

```

btw.. OTOH it looks like your printer is using the same DMA as your harddrive.. could this be possible?

----------

## matador

Thanks for the reply hds,

I set the multimode and I'm not sure if it helped or not. It could have taken away teh freezes but a malfunctional server that I synced my clock with also could have caused the freezes. 

How did you see that the printer might use the same DMA? It could verywell be anything possible or not... 

The printer is a HP1320, usb port connected. I just updated the ppd driver from HP today resulting in no change, except a few more added functions for the printer. What now...?

----------

## hds

 *matador wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How did you see that the printer might use the same DMA?

 

of course i didnt see this <g>, it was just a guess, because you mentioned you get that DMA errors as soon as you start CUPS.

if this is really the case, have a look at your BIOS SETTINGS. usually everything works if you leave all the DMA stuff to AUTO.

for some reason (unknown to me yet) it might help if you reserve a DMA for USB (printer) or IDE (disks).

i know nothing about your BIOS, but perhaps you play around with those setings i mentioned and it might help..

if possible, reserve a DMA for this device:

```

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05)

```

because

```

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05) 

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05) 

0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 05) 

0000:00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 05) 

```

see? USB (printer) and IDE (disks) share 1f.

unfortunately i know very little about INTEL chipsets, using AMD here - sorry. though.. its worth a try playing with the DMA stuff in your BIOS.

again: just a GUESS!

//edit: do you have any old ISA card in? dunno if lspci does show them.

however, ISA cards will NOT share DMA addresses!

so if you have an ISA card in there, reserve a DMA for this one (usually jumpered on the card itself).

i just recall i had a similar problem with an old TELES S0.16 card..

well, i was lucky and simply the TELES didnt work, so i figured that one out quickly  :Wink: 

again: just a guess.. i see you are from europe likewise to me, so you might have an ISDN card in (TELES or AVM)?

----------

## matador

Hi again!

well I've updated the BIOS, no change, and now I'm gonna fiddle around some more in the BIOS. The BIOS of this Compaq Pressario 8440ea is a bit different to what I'm used to but I've found the following:

```

Compaq IDE controller                    enabled

Compaq USB controller                    IRQ 11

Compaq USB controller                    IRQ 10

Microstar VGA controller                 IRQ 10

Accton 1394 controller                   IRQ  5

Compaq ethernet controller               IRQ  5

Communications device                    IRQ 10

Creative Labs audio device               IRQ 11

Creative Labs other input controller     enabled

```

I guess these are the ones to work with. The IRQs available is only 5,10 and 11 or unactive (? not sure if I remember that last one correct).

I don't have an ISA card (PCI v.92 modem and pci ethernet card) so I'll just try to mess around in the BIOS...  :Smile: 

----------

## hds

well, in most common BIOSes you are able to fiddle with DMAs.

yeah, COMPAQ has always been a special case, unfortunately  :Twisted Evil: 

would have helped a lot if you would have mentioned COMPAQ in your very 1st post  :Wink: 

i would try the following, just to nail the problem down:

diasable USB in your BIOS

is USB still detected by your kernel if disabled in BIOS?

and - in any case - does your IDE DMA work in this case?

----------

## matador

Man, I knew I would regret accepting this PC for a favor. I didn't catch the connection between Compaq, evilness and the error since it started when I installed the new drive, but on the other hand it didn't have Linux before. It had that other... thing... The one we don't speak about.  :Wink: 

So this is what I've had time to do except doing a quarter semester final:

I tried to disable the IDE controller, bad thing.... don't do that if anyone reading this haven't done it.

I disabled one of the USB controllers, no change.

At least I appreaciated having the BIOS driver on floppy for the first time in my life.

Well the conquest goes on.

----------

## hds

hmm.. is this one of those COMPAQ machines haveing a part of there BIOS on HARDDISK? and if so, is this information still there, or did you wipe the complete HD and installed Linux?

IIRC some Compaqs had a small reserved partition on hda which contains Bios Data..

----------

## matador

I don't think the BIOS is based on the HD. I have the old drive as slave left with original "OS" aso.

Left to fiddle around with in the BIOS is:

```

IDE Deafults

Multisector                            Transfers disable/8/*16

Quiet Drive                            *Performance/Quiet

Transger Mode                          *Max UDMA/PIO 0/MAX PIO/Enhanced DMA/Ultra DMA0

Translation Mode                       Bit Shift/*Off/LBA Assisted/User (Cylinders, Heads, Sectors)

```

Where * is what's chosen at the moment

Also

```

ACPI/USB Buffers @ top of memory *disable

```

----------

## magowiz

 *matador wrote:*   

> I've had a boot up problem for a while that I need some help to solve. I built a new 2005.0 system witth a new ATA (100) seagate harddrive with ext3 partitions.  Boot up sometimes stalls after setting hdparm with 'all_args="-d1"' set. /var/log/messages gives me following worrying lines:
> 
> ```
> 
> hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337458-highlight-setdrivespeedstatus+status+0x58.html

----------

## matador

Thanks mate. It seems that it took care of it.

----------

